# Fine Dining



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I have just spent a not inconsiderable time in the kitchen preparing lunch for me and the love of my life. I drew on all past experiences and advice received by numerable chefs I have worked with down the years. I also allowed my natural talent for creating fine cuisine to permeate into the culinary proceedings.
Mrs H informed me that my "Beans on jacket potato...interspaced with delicate splodges of HP sauce " was of Michelin standard. I feel so proud, my chest is heaving.
Does anyone else have special meals that they create and have their trademark "signature" ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My kids love it when I cook a proper "fry-up" a good old fashioned english breakfast with sausages, bacon, eggs, mushrooms tomatoes And as a special treat fried bread!!! Cos I follow the Atkins diet we're allowed fried food, cos its not bad for you!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My kids love it when I cook a proper "fry-up" a good old fashioned english breakfast with sausages, bacon, eggs, mushrooms tomatoes And as a special treat fried bread!!! Cos I follow the Atkins diet we'rer allowed fried food, cos its not bad for you!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Is that the same Dr. Robert Atkins that died of a heart attack in 2002 ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Is that the same Dr. Robert Atkins that died of a heart attack in 2002 ?



No, that must have been a different one, Dr Atkins who deviced the diet was a cardiologist who died when he slipped on ice in NewYork!!  I think the lady who invented slimmingworld has serious heart and weight problems tho??

Trust me, the Atkins diet has totally transformed my life, before I started it 7 years ago I was an 18stone lump with type 2 diabetes, excema, arthritus and IBS 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> No, that must have been a different one, Dr Atkins who deviced the diet was a cardiologist who died when he slipped on ice in NewYork!!  I think the lady who invented slimmingworld has serious heart and weight problems tho??
> 
> Trust me, the Atkins diet has totally transformed my life, before I started it 7 years ago I was an 18stone lump with type 2 diabetes, excema, arthritus and IBS
> 
> Jo xxx


I was only kidding...I know the true facts....but all the same..well done Jo..if your pic is anything to go by...terrific !!:cheer2::banplease::hungry:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I was only kidding...I know the true facts....but all the same..well done Jo..if your pic is anything to go by...terrific !!:cheer2::banplease::hungry:


Here, this is my previous life!!!!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Here, this is my previous life!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


WOW!!!!!!!!!!! :jaw::hail:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

However, back on topic, my fry-ups are the best in Spain according to my son!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I have had the pleasure of meeting Jo in the flesh so to speak! lol and she truly is scrummy lovely and healthy! 

:focus: Yes, well I have the habit of baking for therapy! it makes me feel calm and relaxed and I love getting my elbows into a bowl of flour and fat!!! therefore my signature dishes are meat and potatoe pies! when I have a pie fest my OH goes into raptures! he loves ´´em .... but given his cholestrol levels and mild stroke a couple of years ago I do limit his consumption! .... also he has a childhood craving for home made cheese straws! so when Im feeling particularly wifey I get the mixing bowl out and make him a batch! I know how to look after a man! lol 

Sue xx :spit::spit:


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I have had the pleasure of meeting Jo in the flesh so to speak! lol and she truly is scrummy lovely and healthy!
> 
> :focus: Yes, well I have the habit of baking for therapy! it makes me feel calm and relaxed and I love getting my elbows into a bowl of flour and fat!!! therefore my signature dishes are meat and potatoe pies! when I have a pie fest my OH goes into raptures! he loves ´´em .... but given his cholestrol levels and mild stroke a couple of years ago I do limit his consumption! .... also he has a childhood craving for home made cheese straws! so when Im feeling particularly wifey I get the mixing bowl out and make him a batch! I know how to look after a man! lol
> 
> Sue xx :spit::spit:



Oh...I love to get my hands amongst loads of fat too...one of the reasons I married Mrs H..:focus:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Oh...I love to get my hands amongst loads of fat too...one of the reasons I married Mrs H..:focus:


:cheer2::cheer2::lol::lol::lol::lol: but we know she is still the love of your life! you told us earlier!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jo, have just seen your photos, you look fabulous...in both of them.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I can't boil an egg....anyway it's a woman's job!

Unfortunately neither wife that I've had has been able to boil an egg either!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I can't boil an egg....anyway it's a woman's job!
> 
> Unfortunately neither wife that I've had has been able to boil an egg either!


so the way to your heart isnt through your stomach then Xtreme  ..... did you marry them because they had a love of donkeys then ?? they must have appealed to you at some point before you took the plunge!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> they must have appealed to you at some point


God knows Sue.....it was pitch black behind that chip shop!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> God knows Sue.....it was pitch black behind that chip shop!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: thats it end my day by making me laugh! x


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I can't boil an egg....anyway it's a woman's job!
> 
> Unfortunately neither wife that I've had has been able to boil an egg either!


That's OK...neither can Mrs H....just avoid eggs. !!


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I make a lovely Chicken casserole!! I make it during the summer also. It makes me feel healthy when I have it and it is on my favourite dinner list!!
Yum Jojo, a fry up!! Just cant get the Irish sausages though!!! Hmm maybe on Saturday ill go into Barcelona and get a fry up in the Irish bar...... hmm now theres a thought!! And when I feel guilty ill blame you Jojo!! )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Irishgirl said:


> I make a lovely Chicken casserole!! I make it during the summer also. It makes me feel healthy when I have it and it is on my favourite dinner list!!
> Yum Jojo, a fry up!! Just cant get the Irish sausages though!!! Hmm maybe on Saturday ill go into Barcelona and get a fry up in the Irish bar...... hmm now theres a thought!! And when I feel guilty ill blame you Jojo!! )


You go for it!!!!! Save the guilt and diet for monday!! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

When you women gonna make me some decent grub?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

what do you want us to do, post it to ya????????????????????? Seriously, if you should ever venture over this way, I'm sure one of us will offer to cook you nuggets and oven chips!!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Any suggestions for a typically Spanish but easy to make postre? I've got friends coming for a week and want to cook a Spanish dinner on Saturday instead of our usual semi-British fare. I'm makinmg gazpacho and garlic chicken -yes, I know, very original and exciting- but don't want to fall back on my usual exotic fruit salad.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The whole world's gone mad!

I quoted Jo....and just added the word "what"....and she bloody nuked it!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Any suggestions for a typically Spanish but easy to make postre? I've got friends coming for a week and want to cook a Spanish dinner on Saturday instead of our usual semi-British fare. I'm makinmg gazpacho and garlic chicken -yes, I know, very original and exciting- but don't want to fall back on my usual exotic fruit salad.


Hi M,

This is a very easy cake to make. Good at all times of the day as well, but quite light, although very "almondy" flavour - Tarta de Santiago (tarta de almendra) is very famous here in Galicia....and absolutely delicious served with a quality vanilla icecream. I've added a link to save me typing out from my recipe books!!

Tarta de Santiago (St. James' Cake)

Enjoy!

Tally.x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hi M,
> 
> This is a very easy cake to make. Good at all times of the day as well, but quite light, although very "almondy" flavour - Tarta de Santiago (tarta de almendra) is very famous here in Galicia....and absolutely delicious served with a quality vanilla icecream. I've added a link to save me typing out from my recipe books!!
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks, T. x That's just the sort of thing I was hoping for. Not much to go wrong there, even for low-tech cooks like me
I'm going to do a trial run today..


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hombre said:


> "Beans on jacket potato...interspaced with delicate splodges of HP sauce " was of Michelin standard. I feel so proud, my chest is heaving.
> Does anyone else have special meals that they create and have their trademark "signature" ?


Pizza 4 cheeses - the food of the gods and together with cup-a-soup is my staple diet.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Pizza 4 cheeses - the food of the gods and together with cup-a-soup is my staple diet.


How on earth do you afford to eat in such places ?:spit:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hombre said:


> How on earth do you afford to eat in such places ?:spit:


I can't - I eat at home. 

My staple diet if I am out is a scrounged coffee from Jojo with extra sugar.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> with extra sugar
> 
> Obesity could be lurking around the corner...prime example is Mrs H.....


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, I am OK. I only have the extra sugar if Jojo pays. No sugar in the house!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> No, I am OK. I only have the extra sugar if Jojo pays. No sugar in the house!


But Steve you know I dont "do" sugar either (sweet enough already and all that) I'm sugar and wheat intollerant!!! 

As for your diet Steve, no wonder you're unhealthy and having to follow a bloke riding a bike in a camper van!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> But Steve you know I dont "do" sugar either (sweet enough already and all that) I'm sugar and wheat intollerant!!!
> 
> As for your diet Steve, no wonder you're unhealthy and having to follow a bloke riding a bike in a camper van!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm trying to conjure up an image of a bloke riding a bike in a camper van.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I'm trying to conjure up an image of a bloke riding a bike in a camper van.


:fish::doh: I meant......... you know what I meant! Theres some dutch guy riding a push bike and steve is following along behind it in a camper van - if he doesnt get arrested!!!!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows: I think theres a Tee shirt involved too???????? the mind boggles!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh, thanks, T. x That's just the sort of thing I was hoping for. Not much to go wrong there, even for low-tech cooks like me
> I'm going to do a trial run today..


Hi M...I've replied to your pm on this, but just in case you've got a lap top next to the stove and you've not logged in but are simply following the recipe, please note that it is NOT sugar flour!!! The ingredients have been incorrectly listed on that bit....it's 4 oz sugar and 4 oz flour.

Happy baking!! 

Tally.xx

ps - if you're doing the fancy stencil bit of the cross, post a piccie if it turns out all right!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hi M...I've replied to your pm on this, but just in case you've got a lap top next to the stove and you've not logged in but are simply following the recipe, please note that it is NOT sugar flour!!! The ingredients have been incorrectly listed on that bit....it's 4 oz sugar and 4 oz flour.
> 
> Happy baking!!
> 
> ...


Just got back from dog-walking...after heavy rain last night it's warm and sunny here, perfect for a trek along the beach. I must have walked ten km at least.
I'm hesitating about the fancy decor....thought a few artistically arranged nuts and cherries might do? Or is that heresy??
Have sent pm 
Mxx


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Fine Dining in Spain? Almost a contradiction in terms  - Actually did you know that there is the most fab ex Head Chef of Langans Brasserie, London in Spain? He runs THE most fabulous guest house in the hills about an hour from me...and it's booked up well in advance despite being 3kms down a dirt-track with nothing for miles around! 

As for cooking...I'm going through a Greek Salad phase right now! Fresh toms from the market, cucumber, feta cheese crushed with the fingers not sliced, black olives, red onion sliced or spring onion finely chopped, extra virgin and a touch of balsamic....oh and crusty bread to soak up the dressing debris.......no leaves but if you want to use anything in the leaf department, I recommend the peppery taste of rocket!

Hungry anyone?


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Expat Steve said:


> Fine Dining in Spain? Almost a contradiction in terms  - Actually did you know that there is the most fab ex Head Chef of Langans Brasserie, London in Spain? He runs THE most fabulous guest house in the hills about an hour from me...and it's booked up well in advance despite being 3kms down a dirt-track with nothing for miles around!
> 
> As for cooking...I'm going through a Greek Salad phase right now! Fresh toms from the market, cucumber, feta cheese crushed with the fingers not sliced, black olives, red onion sliced or spring onion finely chopped, extra virgin and a touch of balsamic....oh and crusty bread to soak up the dressing debris.......no leaves but if you want to use anything in the leaf department, I recommend the peppery taste of rocket!
> 
> Hungry anyone?


Fine dining in Spain ?...a contradiction in terms?????...does that relate to the fact that 3 of the top 10 restaraunts in the world are in Spain ? As for cooking....you like salad ???...and wow oh wow !!..rocket is peppery... :confused2:


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Fine dining in Spain ?...a contradiction in terms?????...does that relate to the fact that 3 of the top 10 restaraunts in the world are in Spain ? As for cooking....you like salad ???...and wow oh wow !!..rocket is peppery... :confused2:


Sure, I'm well aware of that but Im not talking about the top of the tree. Sure the big cities will always have great restaurants (or at least they should) but what about further afield? And in a country the size of Spain? This place should be bursting with great restaurants but sadly it's not. You can get fine dining in almost every French town or district and often you can get it in villages (if you know where to look). Some of the French auberges would knock spots off many of the so called good Spanish restaurants


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Expat Steve said:


> Sure, I'm well aware of that but Im not talking about the top of the tree. Sure the big cities will always have great restaurants (or at least they should) but what about further afield? And in a country the size of Spain? This place should be bursting with great restaurants but sadly it's not. You can get fine dining in almost every French town or district and often you can get it in villages (if you know where to look). Some of the French auberges would knock spots off many of the so called good Spanish restaurants


One of the great pleasures of living in Spain is, not only the food, but the diversity of the food. I am lucky to live in Catalunya, which is rich in it's exciting and innovative approach to traditional and modern cuisine.

El Bulli...down a dirt track....literally...overlooks a beach...booked 3 years in advance.....El Cellar Can Roca..Girona...forget booking... Murgaritz..up in the mountains outside San Sebastian...at least a year to book.
I am surrounded by some of the most fabulous restaraunts you could wish for.
Actually, the head chefs/proprietors of the No.1 and No. 2 restaraunts in the world[/B] eat and relax at restaraunts only 5 minutes walk from my front door. But, then again..they don't do salads.


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Hombre said:


> One of the great pleasures of living in Spain is, not only the food, but the diversity of the food. I am lucky to live in Catalunya, which is rich in it's exciting and innovative approach to traditional and modern cuisine.
> 
> El Bulli...down a dirt track....literally...overlooks a beach...booked 3 years in advance.....El Cellar Can Roca..Girona...forget booking... Murgaritz..up in the mountains outside San Sebastian...at least a year to book.
> I am surrounded by some of the most fabulous restaraunts you could wish for.
> Actually, the head chefs/proprietors of the No.1 and No. 2 restaraunts in the world[/B] eat and relax at restaraunts only 5 minutes walk from my front door. But, then again..they don't do salads.


Don't worry, I can do my own salads!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo;199741 I'm sugar and wheat intollerant!!!
Jo xxx[/QUOTE said:


> My hubby and I are both also wheat intolerant (and lactose) so therapy for us is baking some yummy cakes, biccies and scones etc using flours which are gluten free.
> I have found some brilliant recipes and my hubby loves experimenting with them to see which of the many flours we can get here make the nicest cakes etc.
> I might rent him out to other ladies who are wheat intolerant


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> My hubby and I are both also wheat intolerant (and lactose) so therapy for us is baking some yummy cakes, biccies and scones etc using flours which are gluten free.
> I have found some brilliant recipes and my hubby loves experimenting with them to see which of the many flours we can get here make the nicest cakes etc.
> I might rent him out to other ladies who are wheat intolerant


My friend in Chicago owns Swirlz CupCakes and they do gluten free cupcakes! You should mail-order some!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expat Steve said:


> My friend in Chicago owns Swirlz CupCakes and they do gluten free cupcakes! You should mail-order some!


Why would I need to send for cakes by mail order when I have a lovely hubby who bakes delicious ones?
Its like selling igloos to eskimos


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> My hubby and I are both also wheat intolerant (and lactose) so therapy for us is baking some yummy cakes, biccies and scones etc using flours which are gluten free.
> I have found some brilliant recipes and my hubby loves experimenting with them to see which of the many flours we can get here make the nicest cakes etc.
> I might rent him out to other ladies who are wheat intolerant


I use almond flour!!! I even make a great pizza base with it, topped with cheese, tomatoes or whatever leftovers are in the fridge that dont have fur growing on em - altho would you rent him out in Spain?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I use almond flour!!! I even make a great pizza base with it, topped with cheese, tomatoes or whatever leftovers are in the fridge that dont have fur growing on em - altho would you rent him out in Spain?????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Rice flour is also very good jo also Maize meal.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I really need to lose weight, I gave up smoking and have just balooned, so I am really depressed about my weight, but there is no way I am going back to smoking. Is the atkins diet really as good as you say?has it really worked for you? I am really at the end of my tether and very unahppy about myself. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> Hi I really need to lose weight, I gave up smoking and have just balooned, so I am really depressed about my weight, but there is no way I am going back to smoking. Is the atkins diet really as good as you say?has it really worked for you? I am really at the end of my tether and very unahppy about myself. Any advice would be appreciated



I guess this is the wrong forum for me to "bang" on about the Atkins diet, but it changed every aspect of my life totally. Someone suggested I try it for a couple of weeks and I've never looked back. I've since studied it at length and I understand everything about it, how and why it works and I will NEVER stop following it! Its so easy and so misunderstood!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Hi I really need to lose weight, I gave up smoking and have just balooned, so I am really depressed about my weight, but there is no way I am going back to smoking. Is the atkins diet really as good as you say?has it really worked for you? I am really at the end of my tether and very unahppy about myself. Any advice would be appreciated


 
Well done for giving up :smokin:smoking!!
You did yourself a favour and everyone else around you.
You've obviously got will power, it's a question of finding the right plan, diet:hungry:, lifestyle for you so don't give up!!


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Surely it's about a change in 'lifestyle' not merely a diet?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Expat Steve said:


> Surely it's about a change in 'lifestyle' not merely a diet?


Definately!! Thats why I found Atkins so easy, its not a diet its a WOL/way of life diet!! The rules and the way it addresses food adddictions work for me. I can eat as much as I like as long as its low carbohydrate!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

So why isn't it called the Atkins Lifestyle rather than Atkins Diet? Diet has negative connotations! So many have tried 'diets' and failed but how many have tried to change their lifestyle - I think Atkins has a branding problem here  Slogan should be "Try the Atkins Lifestyle!"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Expat Steve said:


> So why isn't it called the Atkins Lifestyle rather than Atkins Diet? Diet has negative connotations! So many have tried 'diets' and failed but how many have tried to change their lifestyle - I think Atkins has a branding problem here  Slogan should be "Try the Atkins Lifestyle!"



Atkins has more than just the word "Diet" as its problem! The multi million pound food industry saw to that IMO!

Its all pretty obvious tho isnt it. If you go on a "diet" and lose weight, if you stop and start eating as you used to, then you're gonna put on the weight again!!!! They all have to be lifestyle changes!


Jo xxx


----------

